# Problème connexion MacBook à la TV avec câble HDMI



## hello_ernst (19 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Je possède un MacBook blanc acheté en 2011 et système OSS Lion. Comme je souhaite regarder des films sur une TV avec mon MacBook j'ai acheté il y a 4 jours un câble HDMI et une TV (marque TechLine) pour pouvoir faire la connexion.

J'ai branché les câble et j'ai modifié les paramètres des moniteurs et sélectionné la source HDMI sur ma TV et ça a fonctionné, je voyais le son et l'image sur ma TV. Ca a marché parfaitement durant 3 jours sans aucun problème. 

Or depuis hier, plus rien ne marche. J'ai branché les câbles, allumé la TV et mon MacBook, mais l'écran de ma TV m'indique qu'il n'y a pas de signal. Par contre lorsque je laisse branché un moment quelques fois on peut apercevoir l'écran de mon MacBook sur ma TV, mais seulement durant une petite seconde où on a à peine le temps de voir quelque chose. Ensuite l'écran indique à nouveau "aucun signal".

Savez- vous de quoi il peut s'agir? Je ne comprends vraiment pas, les câbles et la TV sont tout neufs et surtout ça a fonctionné pendant 3 jours... 

Merci pour votre aide!  (en sachant que je ne suis pas expert en informatique... )


----------



## difqonapple (19 Avril 2012)

Hey,
C'est étrange effectivement....
Un adaptateur défectueux est toujours possible... ou un câble....(pour le câble tu n'as qu'a tester en remplaçant celui dont tu te sers pour ta tv par celui que tu utilises pour ton mac....a moins que ça soit le même...)

Sinon tu peux tjrs essayer de forcer la connexion en allant dans les préférences moniteurs et appuyer sur "détecter les moniteurs".

Essaye aussi en fusionnant les 2 images et en éclatant ton bureau en 2 fenêtres (je ne sais plus le terme exacte sorry).

Ton mac, c'est un occaz? ou alors je savais pas qu'apple faisait encore des mb blanc en 2011....

Difqon


----------



## hello_ernst (19 Avril 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse. J'ai essayé toutes les combines que tu m'as donné, mais rien n'y fait. J'ai également essayé de connecté mon MacBook sur un autre écran TV, ça fait pareil, l'écran de mon MacBook s'affiche parfois pendant une petite seconde. Du coup soit c'est le câble ou soit c'est mon ordinateur. 

Je ne crois pas que mon MacBook soit une occassion, je l'ai acheté sur l'apple store début 2011, mais c'était dans les derniers je pense.


----------



## difqonapple (19 Avril 2012)

Si tu avais une connaissance qui a un adaptateur, je t'aurais dit d'essayé avec le sien... Perso je ne suis pas expert, d'autre le son bien plus que moi pour ça....

Peut-etre un histoire de résolution mais alors ça n'aurais jamais marché or ça a marché.... j'avoue que je ne sais pas vraiment comment t'aidé...

Désolé et j'espère pour toi que qqn qui connais mieux le sujet passera par ici...

Difqon


----------



## jlucreb (11 Juin 2012)

j'avais le même souci de connection juste apres avoir déplacé mon écran... plus de signal!
j'ai changé le cable hdmi et ça remarche! pas très solide ces cables!


----------



## Hecker (19 Février 2021)

J'ai eu un problème similaire. En essayant de connecter mon MacBookAir à ma télé via l'adaptateur Apple et un câble HDMI, la télé ne retransmettait que le fond d'écran de mon MacBookAir et pas le bureau. En fait, il faut brancher en premier l'adaptateur sur l'ordinateur et ensuite le câble HDMI et tout marche parfaitement.


----------

